# Airstream Skydeck in the UK



## 108306 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, 

I am importing a Airstream Skydeck into the UK. Only being one of about 60 ever made does anyone know if there are any others in the UK??

Mods edit - the advertising link to your company has been edited out but your question has been left. Please pm Nukeadmin if you are interested in advertising your services, thanks


----------



## beamer (Jun 5, 2007)

Wagonwheels2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am importing a Airstream Skydeck into the UK. Only being one of about 60 ever made does anyone know if there are any others in the UK??
> 
> Mods edit - the advertising link to your company has been edited out but your question has been left. Please pm Nukeadmin if you are interested in advertising your services, thanks


----------



## 105656 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Wagonwheels2,

Anglo American RV in Middlesex have sold one, and have another sale currently pending.
Here's the link so you can take a look.

http://www.angloamericanrv.com/

Regards Paradocs


----------



## 125399 (Jul 6, 2009)

*airstream Skydeck*



Hi ... I use to own a skydeck and are also interested to import to UK .... can you tell me about costs, import restriction, etc. if any ..... if you need to know anything about the skydeck please let me know ..... you can email at my email address if you like. cheers


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We looked round one in California and thought it was a rediculous thing. Ugly and top heavy but guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Unless used as a viewing point for sporting events.


Ray.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

There was one parked next to us at Salthill,Galway for the volvo yacht race. Was on Uk plates,shiney black thing. Looked very nice but not my thing.


----------

